# How to Clear Bodybugg device



## adp123 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a Bodybugg armband device and when the memory is full, you upload the data to the website to track your fitness. The website costs money and now my bodybugg data is full. I can't use it. I want to clear it out or just reset it and have googled this and can't find an answer. Hopefully you guys can help me find some sort of program that will allow me to clear out the memory.


----------

